# 2 Girls, 2 Bikes, 3 Years Around Australia in the 1940's



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Impressed! Very interesting article:
Wendy Law Suart


----------



## Aushiker (Sep 27, 2007)

Great read. Thanks for sharing.

Andrew


----------



## alanm (Sep 2, 2009)

Thanks for that, an inspiring couple of women.

Al


----------



## Lone Desert Walker (Sep 15, 2011)

*Bad ass women. Dig the toughness.*

My guess is that those are fixed gear bikes.:thumbsup:


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Whoo, Wendy and Shirley rock!
Thanks for the great story.

Not really related, but I gotta put in a a word here for Beryl B- the woman who broke the men`s 12 hr TT record. Check Wikipedia for the details, good vid here, still tearing up the road two decades later:

Beryl Burton - YouTube


----------



## beagledadi (Jul 18, 2004)

rodar y rodar said:


> Not really related, but I gotta put in a a word here for Beryl B- the woman who broke the men`s 12 hr TT record. Check Wikipedia for the details, good vid here, still tearing up the road two decades later:
> 
> Beryl Burton - YouTube


The theme song to that video was CLASSIC 

Matt


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

rodar y rodar said:


> Whoo, Wendy and Shirley rock!
> Thanks for the great story.
> 
> Not really related, but I gotta put in a a word here for Beryl B- the woman who broke the men`s 12 hr TT record. Check Wikipedia for the details, good vid here, still tearing up the road two decades later:
> ...


Wow, that is impressive, thanks for sharing! I'll re-share over on the WL.


----------



## alanm (Sep 2, 2009)

For those that are interested, I tracked down the book written by Wendy Law Stuart titled 'With Bags and Swags' It's published and distributed by Dingo Media,

Dingo Media Dingo Books

It's proving to be an easy and enjoyable read. It would be a great read for bikepackers and cycle tourists, some of the things they got up to with the gear they had.....(didn't have....)
makes one realise that maybe we today are a little to "accessorised" 

Al


----------



## hunter006 (Jan 20, 2012)

Jeannie Longo is another awesome lady. At age 52 she was the French national TT champ.

Jeannie Longo - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## alanm (Sep 2, 2009)

I just found this film on the Dingo Media website.

Dingo Media Video Clips

Al


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

hunter006 said:


> Jeannie Longo - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


7 times to the Olympics? A flash in the pan!



alanm said:


> I just found this film on the Dingo Media website.
> 
> Dingo Media Video Clips
> 
> Al


Thanks, AM- the rolling clothesline really takes the cake.


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2012)

Lone Desert Walker said:


> My guess is that those are fixed gear bikes.:thumbsup:


Yep, article states "no gears or brakes."


----------



## KiwiJohn (Feb 6, 2007)

Louise Sutherland rode around the world towing a trailer starting in 1949 from London.


----------



## alanm (Sep 2, 2009)

miwuksurfer said:


> Yep, article states "no gears or brakes."


No gears but back pedal, drum brakes, which used to "smoke up" on long downhill runs.... !!

I had them on my first bike. No, I'm not really old.... 21 with a bit of experience........

Al


----------



## SlowerThenSnot (Jul 16, 2004)

awesome thread!


----------



## Moto Rider (Dec 30, 2006)

That's amazing. 

The courage it took too undertake such a adventure. One would think with all the advances in cycling technology it would be something anyone could do... 

However, nothing beats undeniable determination.


----------



## rrlangly (Feb 3, 2013)

Interesting read.


----------



## deserttortoise (Feb 5, 2013)

Love it! I bet they didn't analyze every once and have to have the latest and greatest. They just strapped their stuff to their bikes and went in search of amazing experiences. Thanks for the inspiration to just get out there and live life to the fullest.


----------



## XSportsSusan (Jan 30, 2013)

Wow. They are an inspiration. Thanks for the link to the article and all the other links in this. I'll have to show the Wendy Law Suart article to my husband; he always tells me he doesn't like to drive as far as I ride.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

I love how this thread is sticking around! To everyone below, thanks for helping share their story!


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Thanks for sharing! Amazing!


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

mtbxplorer said:


> To everyone below, thanks for helping share their story!


Everyone below is only Girlonbike- I need to repost to get in on the thanks?

Another of my pedaling heroines: Barbara Buatois.
Notable for the odd combination that she competes in. She was the first woman to break the 70 MPH mark (one of two now) and holds the current womans world record for human powered vehicle, both obviously sprints. But THEN she won the womens solo class in the 2010 RAAM, arguably the toughest long distance endurance race in any sport. She rode a Performer (recumbent version of Bikes Direct) lowracer from San Diego to Anapolis in a little under 12 days. Man, that`s like winning the Baja 1000 in an Indy car! I got to meet her last year when I volunteered at the speed trials. No record for her that time, but she did get one of the honorable speeding tickets that the state troopers issued to all the racers who had pedalled up to over the 70 MPH speed limit that year (it takes place on a closed section of state highway).
http://www.barbarabuatois.net/


----------



## cyclechic80 (Apr 24, 2012)

very cool article!


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

rodar y rodar said:


> Everyone below is only Girlonbike- I need to repost to get in on the thanks?
> 
> Another of my pedaling heroines: Barbara Buatois.
> Notable for the odd combination that she competes in. She was the first woman to break the 70 MPH mark (one of two now) and holds the current womans world record for human powered vehicle, both obviously sprints. But THEN she won the womens solo class in the 2010 RAAM, arguably the toughest long distance endurance race in any sport. She rode a Performer (recumbent version of Bikes Direct) lowracer from San Diego to Anapolis in a little under 12 days. Man, that`s like winning the Baja 1000 in an Indy car! I got to meet her last year when I volunteered at the speed trials. No record for her that time, but she did get one of the honorable speeding tickets that the state troopers issued to all the racers who had pedalled up to over the 70 MPH speed limit that year (it takes place on a closed section of state highway).
> Barbara Buatois [Official Site]


Wow! Thanks for sharing, Rodar!  Looks crazy claustrophobic in that bike! After your post of how you helped one of he race teams "catch" one of those at the end, I was also impressed by her control at the stop.


----------

